# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik vind zwangerschapsverlof te kort

## Leontien

In de Elsevier staat een artikel over een onderzoek of men zwangerschapsverlof te kort vindt. Vrouwen krijgen 16 weken zwangerschapsverlof en mannen krijgen verlof om de bevalling bij te staan en om aangifte te doen bij de burgelijke stand. Daarnaast krijgt de man 2 dagen verlof.

Nu ben ik benieuwd wat jouw mening is. Dus stem en geef je mening!

Voor meer informatie over het onderzoek: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1677

----------


## debbie123

de skandinavische landen hebben het echt goed geregeld. In Nederland willen ze dat er meer kinderen geboren worden, maar voorzieningen daarvoor treffen, HO MAAR.
Als je na je zwangerschap nog 10 weken over hebt is dat echt te kort. Je heb echt tijd nodig om te herstellen en te wennen aan een compleet andere situatie. Als je pech hebt gehad en jij of je kindje heeft in het ziekenhuis moeten liggen, heb je helemaal geen tijd gehad om van je kindje te genieten. En mensen die meerlingen krijgen, mogen van mij dubbel zoveel verlof krijgen. Die krijgen nu evenveel als wanneer je een kind krijgt, terwijl ze meer te verduren hebben.

----------


## Wendy

Ik weet inderdaad dat in bijvoorbeeld Zwitserland je een jaar verlof krijgt na de bevalling. Dat vind ik beter dan hooguit 12 weken na je bevalling (dat ligt eraan hoeveel verlof je voor je bevalling neemt, 4 0f 6 weken.) Mijn ervaring is dat je het eerste jaar zo moet wennen aan een nieuw levenje in je leven. Er is ook zoveel slaapgebrek, ook als je baby hebt die makkelijk slaapt. Als je dan moet werken, ben je uit je doen. Want je hormonen zijn ook nog niet zoals ze wezen moeten. Pas na 9 maanden voelde ik weer mezelf worden.

----------


## Yv

Ik was blij om na 11 weken weer te gaan werken. Het werd me allemaal te klein en benauwd in huis. Wel vind ik dat de man wat langer verlof mag hebben. Je moet echt samen wennen aan een nieuwe situatie, niet alleen de vrouw. Al is het een dag extra in de week om samen door te brengen.

----------


## Nora

Vind ik een goed idee om de man een dag extra thuis te hebben. In het begin weet je niet hoe je het moet redden. Vooral als je een tweede krijgt en geen hulp in de buurt hebt van vrienden en familie. Ik raakte zelfs een beetje in paniek waardoor de borstvoeding niet lekker op gang kwam. Ik kon geen rust vinden met nog een kind om je heen huppelend. Zelf had ik ook wat langer willen genieten en willen bijkomen van de hectiek.

----------


## lspkbm1

Wat ik niet begrijp is dat zoveel vrouwen er naar verlangen dat hun man na de bevalling wat meer verlof krijgt. Is het niet zo dat iedere man vakantie dagen op kan nemen? Hij heeft er zeker 23 per jaar. Is het zo erg om dan maar eens in het jaar van de nieuwe geboorte niet op vakantie te gaan. Je hebt toch beiden naar je nieuwe kindje uitgezien en ik vind dat dat best wat mag "kosten", in dit geval vrije dagen.

----------


## Agnes574

> Wat ik niet begrijp is dat zoveel vrouwen er naar verlangen dat hun man na de bevalling wat meer verlof krijgt. Is het niet zo dat iedere man vakantie dagen op kan nemen? Hij heeft er zeker 23 per jaar. Is het zo erg om dan maar eens in het jaar van de nieuwe geboorte niet op vakantie te gaan. Je hebt toch beiden naar je nieuwe kindje uitgezien en ik vind dat dat best wat mag "kosten", in dit geval vrije dagen.


Niet elke man kan zijn vakantiedagen opnemen wanneer hij dat wenst; soms wordt er vanuit het bedrijf zelf het meeste verlof vastgelegd ... dan vind ik het wél interessant dat een man na de bevalling wat langer thuis kan blijven!

----------

